# Pen Turner Opportunity



## Tom Smart (Sep 13, 2016)

@Schroedc Colin, thought you might be interested in this opportunity on IAP - http://www.penturners.org/forum/f156/seeking-pen-turner-hire-142956/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> @Schroedc Colin, thought you might be interested in this opportunity on IAP - http://www.penturners.org/forum/f156/seeking-pen-turner-hire-142956/



Thanks, we'll see what he says, I see a number of others already expressed interest.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2016)

If I had his money I wouldn't turn pens either lol


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Thanks, we'll see what he says, I see a number of others already expressed interest.



Can't hurt to throw your hat in the ring.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> Can't hurt to throw your hat in the ring.



First time poster, not much to go on but who knows, also found a guy located in MN looking for laser work so I sent him a message too.


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 13, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> First time poster, not much to go on but who knows, also found a guy located in MN looking for laser work so I sent him a message too.



Yeah, I noticed that but on the surface seems to be legitimate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> Can't hurt to throw your hat in the ring.



It can if it's a ring of fire.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It can if it's a ring of fire.



OK, Johnny....


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It can if it's a ring of fire.



As long as you don't fall into it. Tony


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 13, 2016)

And the thread goes down, down, down.


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2016)

And it burns, burns, burns.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> And it burns, burns, burns.



They have ointments for that these days...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2016)

Let the fire burn wild....


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 13, 2016)

I semt him a message the other night and still haven't heard back. I've chalked it up as a loss


----------

